# Post your seat pics here...



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is mine.... This is after the cover had been replaced, about a week later it looked like this

N


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## wings95 (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that DISS action is mandated I will join the throng and show last photograph taken at 1,100 mls and only 36 hours driven. Even worse now and dealer asked to raise DISS.

W


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

It's not BAD. But it aint right....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

If everyone could just post pics in Neils thread it will save the thread from going off topic.
Thanks.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry, not able to post a piccie at the moment but mine looks identical to Neil M's


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

...so if we want to approach someone like Watchdog about the seat issue, we need a load of examples...

Imagine a Watchdog researcher coming on here...and only seeing 3 or 4 examples of the problem. They are not going to take it seriously.

So come on get the photos uploaded... if we get 50/75 examples on this thread its not only something that we can go to Watchdog. AUK will start to get red faces, the last thing they want is prospective buyers coming on here, and see a massive thread full of photos of sagging leather.

Neil


----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

have you tried going to the used car section on the audi website? it may not be any of the forum members cars but at least there are lots of examples....

edit: such as...

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/zoom.aspx?Id=501889845

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/zoom.aspx?Id=501874124 slight

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/zoom.aspx?Id=501803238

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/zoom.aspx?Id=501872080 slight

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/zoom.aspx?Id=501899257


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Merl said:


> have you tried going to the used car section on the audi website? it may not be any of the forum members cars but at least there are lots of examples....
> 
> edit: such as...
> 
> ...


Used cars arent complaining.
We need real pics.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Pic taken at approx 3000 miles.

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/CIMG2381.jpg


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Merl (Jan 8, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Merl said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried going to the used car section on the audi website? it may not be any of the forum members cars but at least there are lots of examples....
> ...


sorry but I thought you wanted examples? I know the used ones are not complaining but the pictures still show wear and tear of the seats is far more than it should be considering the condition of the rest of the interior of the car...


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's mine (23k/11months old)


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's mine after 16,000km or 10,000 miles


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

We are on a roll on here boys and girls...keep posting your pics up, as been said earlier these pics have to come from owners.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'll be gladly posting pic of mine as soon as I get the car back from the Stealers! As said in one of my other posts, I spoke to the guys at Huddersfield Audi today, and they said it was the first case of saggy leather they had had reported. The guy seemed genuinely concerned and surprised.

So clearly the thing to do, if you have not already done so, it get the car down the dealers so they can act on the DIS notice sent this week and submit the pics to Audi HQ.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Cool, another thread about leather seat's :lol:

And again there are only 10 people with complains or pictures :lol:


----------



## jmoors (Mar 24, 2007)

That was a few thousand miles ago. Looking even worse now.


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's mine after 5,700 miles. (and yes it does need a clean :lol: )










Just in case none of you read my post earlier; I spoke to Peterborough Audi this morning (Sat 23rd Feb) and before I even finished my sentence, the lady on the other end said AUDI are aware of this issue and a fix is imminent. Still, she said I had to book it in so they could file a DISS report. Very helpful indeed


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

12 months , 12,k miles - hope the pic works


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

14k miles


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Pic of mine 3 months ago (1,400 miles and 2 months old) Looks about the same now at 4,000 miles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Bump.
More pictures please.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got off the phone to audi west london who have my car sorting out 
the steering rack, wheels, seats, and the bluetooth.

I have been informed that Audi have a policy of 6k miles or 
6 months for FOC replacement parts so those in that bracket 
should be berating their dealers as we speak.

I on the other hand am waiting for a manager to have a look at it 
apparently they shouldn't have sold the car like that with sagging seats, steering rack and badly curbed alloys all in the inner face BUT 
where would I stand if the lacquer started to peel on wheels that are Â£680 plus VAT EACH    

I do hope they see my point of view as I have a very loud voice :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

robokn said:


> Just got off the phone to audi west london who have my car sorting out the steering rack, wheels, seats, and the bluetooth.
> 
> I have been informed that Audi have a policy of 6k miles or 6 months for FOC replacement parts so those in that bracket should be berating their dealers as we speak.
> 
> ...


Good luck Rob.
I had my report done on 5916 miles, knowing full well that they only offer any repair pre 6000 miles.

Be nice to see how and why they came up with that number.


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

1500 miles...


----------



## marky9074 (Jul 15, 2005)

What does DISS stand for btw.. :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

marky9074 said:


> What does DISS stand for btw.. :?


Dont Ignore Saggy Seats


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Asked a dealer yesterday had they had many saggy seat complaints , he said a few and Audi are sorting a "fix" for them     don't shoot the messenger :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats more or less what Tyneside said last week ,been having problems with A4s as well :?


----------



## Morgan46 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi I work at and Audi Dealer in the london area, the issue with your seat leather is currenty under investigation at customer services and techincal, we are waiting replys via DISS as to what action to take, in know its only a small bit of info and many of you have probably heard this already but i don't think its going to be a five minute fix


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Morgan46 said:


> Hi I work at and Audi Dealer in the london area, the issue with your seat leather is currenty under investigation at customer services and techincal, we are waiting replys via DISS as to what action to take, in know its only a small bit of info and many of you have probably heard this already but i don't think its going to be a five minute fix


Ooh can I butt in and ask you something else?  Have you heard anything about there being a delay on the first load of TTS's? We were told to expect June delivery but others have been told there may be a delay... something to do with the xenon headlamps?

**Really sorry for thread hijack - please PM me if you are able to answer**


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info Morgan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

carly said:


> Morgan46 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I work at and Audi Dealer in the london area, the issue with your seat leather is currenty under investigation at customer services and techincal, we are waiting replys via DISS as to what action to take, in know its only a small bit of info and many of you have probably heard this already but i don't think its going to be a five minute fix
> ...


Nothing to do with the xenons carly.
Audi employ oompah loompahs that are put through a miniaturization process so they can manualy install the led's in the light cluster.

I've been unreliably infomed that some of the oompah loompahs have been bursting going through the desizing protocol and audi are having problems finding new O.L's that are willing to agree to the process.

I'll keep you informed if i hear anything else concerning this.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you quite sure about that..? I'm not arguing or anything, but there's something I can't put my finger on...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Janitor said:


> Are you quite sure about that..? I'm not arguing or anything, but there's something I can't put my finger on...


No, i think iv'e just eaten a red jelly tot.
Always drive me mental.

Might have made the last post up. :?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Ahh. Interesting insight all the same


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Morgan46 said:
> ...


Golden hilarious!


----------



## Morgan46 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just spoken to my sales admin and they have told me that the original delay on the TT was because of shortage of vehicles and that they just couldn't build them quick enough. Ive had a look through Audi desktop to find some info on it but have drawn a blank. Sorry if this is what you might have heard before. :?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Morgan46 said:


> Just spoken to my sales admin and they have told me that the original delay on the TT was because of shortage of vehicles and that they just couldn't build them quick enough. Ive had a look through Audi desktop to find some info on it but have drawn a blank. Sorry if this is what you might have heard before. :?


Thanks for your reply.  Had a word with our dealer today too and they said no delay that they've heard of.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

carly said:


> Had a word with our dealer today too and they said no delay that they've heard of.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Here's my seat pic - March 2007 & 9,400 miles but it's been like this since 4 months old.










I've got a guy from Chingford Audi dropping in to take some photos to send to Audi - and he's already filed a report - good chap.

Moley


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If possible could a mod make this a sticky and remove the off topic posts .


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great idea. Less prose - more pics! Come on folks, post your pics. We need more people power!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump.
I'll keep bumping this til you lazy sods get some pics taken.


----------



## NDM (May 28, 2006)

opps!


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

FFS....so is it only 20 (ish) of us that have problems with our seats???????????????????????????????????????????????

Its not hard....take photo of your seat on a digital camera, download image to PC, upload image to photo share site such as flickr... etc

N


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

15 pics.
Audi are going to be shitting themselves then. :roll:


----------



## DavdG (Nov 28, 2007)

Here you go .. about 6000mls after first replacement after 3000 mls !


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

Having now got the car back from the dealers here are mine.

7,300 miles and compared to the other pics on here I think mine look umong the worst. 12 stone, before you all ask :roll:

Drivers:









Both (not telling you how much the missus weighs but she is not a patch on me, lol)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## karenb (Jun 12, 2005)

Mine's four months old, 3700 miles on the clock and the passenger seat is very rarely used....

Drivers:-










Passenger:-


----------



## TTSFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Questions:
1. Does this happen on ALL the car's or is it a bad batch or something?
2. Is there a way to prevent it, mine has 1000km on the clock and I am really hating the fact that they going to end up like that....


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just been to the local dealer tonight and while waiting I had a look at the cars in the showroom, in particular an A5, S5 and a TTC which have the same design of seat. On each of them, all with minimal miles on the clock, the driver's seat ALREADY looked like the pic of karenb's passenger seat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Audi will provide everyone with sagging seat's with a new towel.
The towel can be used on the seat, and will cover the bulges.

They will be available in several colours matching with the leather.


----------

